# Greetings from Russia



## Efimus (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi to all!
My name is Dmitry Efimov I am composer from Moscow (Russia).
I glad to be a member of your big family.


----------



## labornvain (Jul 5, 2020)

Welcome to VI control. Glad to have you here.


----------



## MariGea (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello Dmitry and welcome, I am new here too and I was born in Moscow Russia too.

Nice to meet you


----------



## imusic (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome in our "small" world ...

Have fun, imusic


----------



## RONEeS (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi, I am also from Russia, from the Volgograd region. In search of various information, I came to foreign forums)) It is very difficult to read everything through a google translator, but there is nowhere to go, my head does not give rest to my hands  That's the kind of person I am.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 14, 2021)

Efimus said:


> Hi to all!
> My name is Dmitry Efimov I am composer from Moscow (Russia).
> I glad to be a member of your big family.


Hey Dmitry! Welcome!


----------



## Noeticus (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello Dmitry! Welcome to Vi-Control.


----------



## veranad (Jun 14, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Paulogic (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi Dmitry, greetings from Belgium and welcome to VI-Control !


----------



## Artemi (Jun 14, 2021)

RONEeS said:


> Hi, I am also from Russia, from the Volgograd region. In search of various information, I came to foreign forums)) It is very difficult to read everything through a google translator, but there is nowhere to go, my head does not give rest to my hands  That's the kind of person I am.


Здравствуйте! а пишете через гугл транслятор тоже? вроде хорошо получается.
добро пожаловать!


----------

